# Dragonflies and other flying insects make for good wingshooting practice



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been asked to show how to get better at hitting targets both still and moving... practice shooting at insects on the wing is a very easy technique that will develop tremendous accuracy very quickly.

In this video showing how to practice wingshooting, a dragonfly is taken out at about 35' while in flight.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

nice video bill but i didn't see or hear anything flying about lol


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Amazing Bill! Love how you keep "raising the bar" for all of us shooters out there. Really enjoy your videos


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

My friends and I, used to do this in our childhood. We also used rubber bands and orage skins to take them down. The are very dificult to shoot down, due to their speed, fast reflex, sharp turns, slims bodies and because they easily get you confused with their movements in mid air.
Difficult but very fun to do.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> My friends and I, used to do this in our childhood. We also used rubber bands and orage pillings to take them down. The are very dificult to shoot down, due to their speed, fast reflex, sharp turns, slims bodies and because they easily get you confused with their movements in mid air.
> Difficult but very fun to do.


whats a pilling ??? lol


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

im gonna do this, dont see them THAT often but i do every now n then, i normally shot at normal flies with plastic bbs though so i dont smash windows :L


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

LOLOOLLOOLLOLOLOLLOLOLLOLOLLOLOLLOLOLOLOLLOL


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

A little small to breast out but tinfoil, butter, salt, pepper and a BBQ makes everything worth trying.

Crow season just opened up here and I went down to a local spot to try to knock a few down. I don't even think they ever realized I was there.

Nice shooting.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> nice video bill but i didn't see or hear anything flying about lol


Yeah, looking at it on youtube I can't see anything either... I could make it out pretty well on the original, uploading and mpeg compression can really do a number sometimes. Lucky he was still twitching when I found him after the shot.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

can kind of simulate a bunny with a RC car, use a wire through a ping pong ball to make a head and tie the wire on the RC car have your friend drive it around, i use plastic BB so doesn't kill the car haha


----------

